

Face Tracking Tech Powering Amazon’s New 3D Smartphone - fhinson
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/05/amazons-3d-smartphone-is-powered-by-omrons-face-sensing-tech/

======
seanewest
"According to Omron, the Okao software pack can also recognize faces and
facial attributes to estimate a person’s gender, age and ethnicity."

...and then send that information to third-party companies???

~~~
alttab
Isn't the whole stink about Amazon is that they keep the customers for
themselves? Amazon knows how to profit from data without sending it anywhere,
it would seem. They would have little motive in sharing that info with anyone.
I can't see how that's a bad thing for privacy.

~~~
seanewest
Ok, but I would still be creeped out by Amazon estimating details about me by
using facial recognition techniques. I'm much more comfortable with them
knowing about the products I choose to buy because I am aware of the
information I am giving to them.

------
infinitone
What OS are they running?

~~~
pat2man
"The phone runs Amazon’s fork of Android, FireOS"

